# Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,

die Faustregel für die richtige Menge von Fischfutter ist doch, dass alles in ca. 5 - 10 Min. vertilgt ist oder?

Meine Fische ca. 25 bis 30 fressen eine Hand voll Sticks in 3 Minuten. Schmeiße ich 1 h später wieder eine Hand voll rein, fressen diese kleinen verhungerten Dinger schon wieder alles in 3 Minuten. Muss ich mehr füttern oder wie bekomme ich die richtige Menge raus. Ich will meine Fische nicht überfüttern aber auch nicht verhungern lassen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Ganz einfach, ca. 1-2% des Körpergewichts der Fische/Tag. Fische können aber auch mal hungern, kein Problem.

Aber gibts du denen nur diese Sticks zu futtern ? Diese Dinger vom Baumarkt ?
Das kommt ja fast alles hinten wieder raus wie du es vorne reinschmeißt   So belastest du nur das Teichwasser unnötig.


----------



## tattoo_hh (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

5~10 sekunden hab ich als maß.
da haben alle was und tauchen ja sofort wieder ab... dafür mehrmals täglich..


----------



## Barbor (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Aber gibts du denen nur diese Sticks zu futtern ? Diese Dinger vom Baumarkt ?

Hallo was fütterst du denn:crazy 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Meinst du mich ?

Fischfutter, aber doch bitte keinen Mais. Zumindest nicht Ausschließlich.

Aber jeder so wie er mag und das :crazy  kannst dir echt sparen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



> Ganz einfach, ca. 1-2% des Körpergewichts der Fische/Tag. Fische können aber auch mal hungern, kein Problem.



Das gilt für hochwertiges Futter. Keinesfalls für Luftsticks...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt für hochwertiges Futter. Keinesfalls für Luftsticks...



Da hast du recht Ralf. Also schwer zu sagen wieviel man füttern muss, aber übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht.


----------



## Marlene (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt für hochwertiges Futter. Keinesfalls für Luftsticks...


welches empfehlt Ihr da?

LG
Marlene


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi
für mich ist zur zeit "kois best" das futter die nummer 1


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Ohhh,

Futterfrage = Glaubensfrage

Ich bin mit dem Koi-Discount Mix gut gefahren, dazu noch Hikari und Danichifutter.
Als Leckerlies gab es Seidenraupen, Salat und Orangen.


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Deine __ Schildkröten, Jo, fahrn bestimmt voll ab
auf Garnelen, aber vorher auftaun lassen


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo,
ich habe erst das Futter von Al-Ko-Te genommen, jetzt kaufe ich es immer Kiloweise für unter der hälfte des Preises beim Großhandel (da ich da auch Flockenfutter für die Aquarien und die anderen Weisfische und Störfutter beziehe), zusammensetzung ist die gleiche.

Auf gekochten __ Reis und Nudeln stehen die Kois und Goldfische ebenfalls.
Ab und zu gibt es eingeweichte Seidenraupen ...

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi axel
du kannst statt dem teuren störfutter forellenfutter nehmen.
das tuts genauso, sinkt und kostet der sack nur 30€.
mache ich schon fast 2jahre


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hi Jürgen


			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst statt dem teuren störfutter forellenfutter nehmen.
> das tuts genauso, sinkt und kostet der sack nur 30€.



definiere Sack ! (25 KG?)

ich bezahle für 1l=750g 4€ 3mm
Analyse: Rohprotein : 46,0% , Rohfett : 16,0% , Rohfaser : 1,0% , Rohasche : 11,1% , Vitamin A : 12.000(IE/kg) , Vitamin D3 : 1.600(IE/kg) , Vitamin E : 1200(mg/kg) , Vitamin C : 160(mg/kg) stabil

zusammensetzung: Fischmehl , Weizen , Sojaextraktionsschrot aus geschälter Saat (dampferhitzt) , Fischöl , Erbsenprotein , Hämoglobinpulver , Vitaminvormischung 

Axel


----------



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hi und Dank für die guten Antworten. Ich füttere unterschiedliches Futter - Koi plus - damit sie schon farbenprächtig sind - dann so ein Mischfutter, wo auch die Kleinen was bekommen. Dann habe ich noch so Schildifutter gekauft - getrocknete Fische und Krebsviehzeug - außerdem noch getrocknete Krebstiere und Maden.:beeten 

Nudeln und __ Reis haben meine Fische noch niemals bekommen - ist das tatsächlich eine Alternative. 

Sticks sind tatsächlich vom Baumarkt - ich habe mich noch nie damit beschäftigt, dass meine Fische besonders gutes Futter brauchen.

Frage: Auf was soll ich denn beim Futter achten - auf möglichst viel Protein??

LG Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Na,
wenn du denn das Futter mal mischt ist es doch OK   Ich dachte du gibst denen nur diese Sticks. Da ist nix drin außer Mais und Stärke. Sind aber Prima um die Fische aus der Hand zu füttern. Hatte ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi


> definiere Sack ! (25 KG?)
> 
> ich bezahle für 1l=750g 4€ 3mm
> Analyse: Rohprotein : 46,0% , Rohfett : 16,0% , Rohfaser : 1,0% , Rohasche : 11,1% , Vitamin A : 12.000(IE/kg) , Vitamin D3 : 1.600(IE/kg) , Vitamin E : 1200(mg/kg) , Vitamin C : 160(mg/kg) stabil
> ...



sag mal drehe ich hier am rad, oder hab ichs in den falschen hals bekommen.:crazy 

ich gebe dir nen gut gemeinden tipp das du was an € einsparen kannst und du kommst mir mit einer futter-analyse?
forellenfutter ist für __ störe kein schlechtes futter. 

ich kann doch auch nix dafür das du die ganze zeit dein futter zu teuer eingekauft hast.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> 
> sag mal drehe ich hier am rad, oder hab ichs in den falschen hals bekommen.:crazy
> ...



Nun bleib mal ganz unruhig, ich möchte nur wissen wie das Forellenfutter sich zusammensetzt... oder kaufst du nur nach Quantität und nicht nach Qualität ein ?
Es gibt da viele verschiedene Forellenfuttersorten, wie ich sehen musste.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du mir auch das per PN schicken ...

Axel (muss wohl am Wetter liegen das die Leute heute immer gleich in die Luft gehen ...)


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo

mal ganz am Rande gefragt :

woran merkt man das ein Fisch

sowas wie ein Gefühl _Hunger_ empfindet ?   



Ich bin ich mir nicht mal sicher 

wer mehr von Reflexen gesteuert wird 

der füttert oder der futtert   

schö abend


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi
ich schicke dir garantiert nix per pn, warum auch, habe doch nix zu verbergen. 

nächstes thema....

okay, dann wars eben falscher hals von mir....

aber deine anrede war "hi jürgen"
dann kam deine "analyse"
und zum schluss einfach "axel".

keine danke jürgen, für den gut gemeinten rat, oder ich habe da was anderes
was mir besser gefällt usw.....einfach "axel"
und dann soll ich schlechte luft haben.

edit carsten:


> woran merkt man das ein Fisch
> 
> sowas wie ein Gefühl Hunger empfindet ?


hätten sie kein sättigungsgefühl, würden sie fressen bis sie ......:?


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi, 
Habe zwar keinen Stör bei mir im Teich, aber bin schon seid 15 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Angler, und Angel hauptsächlich Forelle und Stör, daher habe ich mich auch mit Nahrung der Fische befasst, ausserdem kenne ich den Angelteichbesitzer/Fischzüchter sehr gut, und der hat richtig ahnung, da der die Tiere auch Züchtet/kleine Fische groß Zieht, und nun das Wichtige!


__ STÖRE DÜRFEN KEIN FORELLENFUTTER FRESSEN

Diese Störpellets sind extra auf den bedarf von Stören angepasst, und Forellenfutter auf Forellen, da die Fische unterschiedliche ich sag mal kalorienbedarf und andere Stoffwechselmengen haben! 


Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau, warum die das nicht Fressen dürfen(wegen welchen inhaltsstoffen), aber der Teichbesitzer hat es mir mal gesagt, deshalb Füttert er auch mit dem Teuren Koi Futter, sonst würde er auch das Billige Forelli nehmen, aber das ist halt nicht so gut für die!

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

dann eben - kein hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> aber deine anrede war "hi jürgen"





			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> dann kam deine "analyse"
> 
> keine danke jürgen, für den gut gemeinten rat, oder ich habe da was anderes
> was mir besser gefällt usw.....



Daran hättest du gesehen das ich mich mit deinen Tip beschäftigt habe, trotz das ich auf Arbeit und im Stress war.
Ich schrieb auch vorher nicht was ich eigentlich bezahle, du schriebst nur: Forellenfutter Sack=30€.
Nun fand ich Säcke mit 15 und mit 25 KG, Mastfutter, Schwimmfutter, verschiedene Sinkfutterarten. 
Ist es da nicht angebracht zu fragen aus was denn dein verwendetes Forellenfutten zusammengesetzt ist (sollte ja auf dem Sack draufstehen) um zu vergleichen ob dein netter Rat eine Alternative wäre ?
Ich habe seit über 30 Jahren Fische, da schaue ich schon drauf was drinn ist und gehe gerne jeden Tipp nach, warum auch für die gleiche Qualität mehr bezahlen...



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> und zum schluss einfach "axel".
> 
> keine danke jürgen, für den gut gemeinten rat, oder ich habe da was anderes
> was mir besser gefällt usw.....einfach "axel"


Ich schreibe immer meinen Namen hinter das geschriebene ... Anrede,Text,Unterschrift, nach Diktat verreist ...



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> und dann soll ich schlechte luft haben.



WO SCHRIEB IST SO ETWAS ?


			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> muss wohl am Wetter liegen das die Leute heute immer gleich in die Luft gehen ...)



ohne Unterschrift


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo Paddy


			
				Xpaddy1986X schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> __ STÖRE DÜRFEN KEIN FORELLENFUTTER FRESSEN
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da war etwas mit Gasbildung bei der Verdauung, bei falschen Futter konnte man sehen das die Störe nach einiger Zeit aufstossen müssen und Blasen aus dem Mund kommen. 
Dieses soll den Stören nicht gut bekommen und sie könnten nach einiger Zeit verenden.

Meinst du dieses ?

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo Karsten,


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> mal ganz am Rande gefragt :
> 
> ...



gute Frage ...

Also meine __ Barsche verziehen sich nach einiger Zeit und nehmen kein Futter mehr auf, genau so habe ich das bei den Koi`s beobachtet. Sie kommen zum Fressen und wenn sie genug haben, kann man ein desinteresse sehen und sie schwimmen abseits der Futterstelle.
Also müssen sie ja etwas wie ein Völlegefühl haben, nach 2-5 Minuten kommen sie zwar wieder, fressen aber nur noch ein/zwei Kugeln dann wars das.

Nach einer Stunde ist das Interesse auch nicht sehr groß an Futter.

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man an diesen Verhalten doch Hunger/Sattgefühl ableiten, kommen sie schnell zum Futter besteht Hunger ...
Wobei das ja auch schlecht zu kontrollieren ist, bei einigen setzt das Futter doch schon ganz schön an ... ist wohl wie beim Menschen, manche nehmen ja schon zu wenn man vom Essen redet 

Axel


----------



## ra_ll_ik (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von ra_ll_ik
> Das gilt für hochwertiges Futter. Keinesfalls für Luftsticks...
> 
> welches empfehlt Ihr da?



Futter ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Zu viele Meinungen, zu viele Sonderangebote, zu viele Leute die von alles Ahnung haben wollen, 
haben mich zu dem nachfolgenden Shop gebracht.

http://www.koifuttershop.de/


PS: Ich bekomme keine Provision...


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi paddy



> __ STÖRE DÜRFEN KEIN FORELLENFUTTER FRESSEN



würde ich als fischzüchter/verkäufer auch so sagen. 

ich bin hier nicht der einzige, der das seit jahren füttert und einen gesunden aktiven stör im teich hat.

@axel


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo,


			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben mich zu dem nachfolgenden Shop gebracht.
> 
> http://www.koifuttershop.de/



hups... bei Störfutter: 
Kupfer:4,8mg/Kg

das ist das erstemal das ich Kupfer in Störfutter gesehen habe ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Aber gut gegen Fadenalgen Axel


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hiho,


			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gut gegen Fadenalgen Axel



das hatte ich mit verkniffen zu erwähnen  

Axel


----------



## Superjo40 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hi Freunde,

ich freue mich ja, dass ich soviele Antworten auf meine Frage bekomme und habe nun auch sehr viel gelernt - aber das "gezicke" könnt ihr auch lassen!:crazy  Es lohnt sich nicht, sich gegenseitig pausenlos die Meinung zu geigen und jedes geschriebene Wort aufs "Goldwägchen" zu legen.

Eine Zusatzfrage hätte ich da noch: Ab wann fressen die Fische insbesondere die Kois aus der Hand - ich habe meine 4 Kois seit ca. 3 Monaten und die sind noch sehr scheu!

Liebe Grüße JO


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*



			
				Superjo40 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> Ab wann fressen die Fische insbesondere die Kois aus der Hand - ich habe meine 4 Kois seit ca. 3 Monaten und die sind noch sehr scheu!....




das ist keine Zeitfrage 


sondern 

wie sich Eure Beziehung entwickelt  


Überbesatz , andere Tierarten auch Fischarten  ,manche Haltungsbedingungen  verursachen Stress , 


gestresste Fische bleiben scheu

schau auch mal hier 

hier

und 

hier


schönes WE


----------



## koiundteich (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon recht interrasant welche Meinung manche vertreten. Ich glaube das Thema Futter ist zu genüge diskutiert, ich möchte nur dazu sagen: ich bin Händler und verkaufe alles für den Teich aber keine Sticks. Zum Thema Fische zahm zu bekommen kann ich folgendes sagen, daß was Karsten. behauptet ist nicht korrekt. Ich habe einen Aufzuchtteich für Koi mit 35000 ltr. Wasserinhalt - ca. 100 Koi von 5 cm bis 70 cm - also ein tierisches Gewimmel und 70 % der Koi sind schon zahm nach ca. 4 Monaten. Eines muß man dabei sagen, nicht jeder Koi wird schnell zahm. Man sollte sie mit Varietäten zusammen setzen die dies im Wesen haben, z.b. Chagoi und Ochiba. Der größte der Koi ist ein Chagoi mit 70 cm und die kleinen wimmeln um ihn herum und sind nach kürzester Zeit vom Zahm werden angesteckt.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Koi & Teich


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

hi


> also ein tierisches Gewimmel und 70 % der Koi sind schon zahm nach ca. 4 Monaten. Eines muß man dabei sagen, nicht jeder Koi wird schnell zahm.



und wieder gehn die meinungen da ausseinander. 
ich hatte noch nie ein koi der länger wie 5tage brauchte um aus der hand zu fressen. meine letzten beiden neuzugänge brauchten keine 2 tage. 
sind halt auch meine kleinen *******rchen 

ich denke aber, das es auch daran liegt, das sie sehen wie der rest der meute
das futter aus den händen annimmt.

guckst du da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17470/?q=raubfischf%FCtterunga

oder weil sie mehr von heike gefüttert werden als von mir?


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische haben immer Hunger!!*

Hallo,
genau das schrieb er doch auch ....



> ich denke aber, das es auch daran liegt, das sie sehen wie der rest der meute
> das futter aus den händen annimmt.





> Der größte der Koi ist ein Chagoi mit 70 cm und die kleinen wimmeln um ihn herum und sind nach kürzester Zeit vom Zahm werden angesteckt.



Das Problem ist doch bei den meisten, das sie kein "Leittier" haben, wo sie es abschauen könnten.

Ich habe es so hinbekommen, das ich das Futter immer näher zu mir geworfen habe. Irgendwann war dann der erste so nah, das er mir aus der Hand die ersten Krümel genommen hatte. Wenn ersteinmal einer das macht, dann machen es immer mehr nach.
Wichtig ist vielleicht noch das man keine schnellen, ruckartiken Bewegungen macht.

Axel


----------

